# Koi Diebstahl



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Hi @ all,

in einer Stadt, die etwa 15 Km von meiner Heimat entfernt ist, sind heute Koi in Wert von 250.000 Euro gestohlen worden.

http://www.wdr.de/studio/aachen/aktuelles/index.html#Top5

Greetz Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Das ist ja hart. Nun werden schon die teueren Haustiere geklaut. Aber jungfische im wert von 250.000 € ? Ich dachte kois sind primär dann teuer , wenn sie groß sind !ß!?!?!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

in dem Artickel stand irgendetwas von 1.ooo.ooo Jungfischen.
Also hat der täter sehr viele Jungfische geklaut.
Bloß was sooll mann mit soooovielen Jungfischen????????
Das fällt doch auf,wenn die Nachbarn in den Garten schauen und der ganze Teich vonn mit Fischen ist.
Wie in sonner Sadinenbüchse


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

...vielleicht bei ebay verscherbeln ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Bei e-bay darf man keine lebenden Tiere anbieten!!
Wie soll das den gehen?? :banned:


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

... ach so !!!
Hab ich nicht gewußt.
Dann vielleicht an irgendwen anders verkaufen.
Was soll man sonst mit 1 Mio Fischen ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Ich weiss (kommt von wissen  ) was,wofür man die alle gebrauchen könnte::
FUTTERFISCHE!!!!!!
Das Auge isst mit


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

ooch neee    
die armen Fischis.
Zum Selberessen sind sie ja noch zu klein   

Übrigens, schöner Avatar, den du da hast    .


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Der avator ist eine Seerose bei naturagart! War letztens da und habe die einfach geknipst!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Also ich kann auf dem bild NIX erkennen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Ja, die sollen ein schönes Gelände haben. Kenn ich leider nur aus dem Katalog - zu weit weg für mich.
@Dancer: Brille? Fielmann  8) 

(ist wirklich etwas klein)


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

hallo zusammen,

blöde frage wie klaut man 1 000 000 fische - wie transportiert man sie ???
an eine versicherung kann man auch fische verkaufen - geht viel schneller als sich mit zig hundert kunden rumärgern   
sorry, aber der erste april war schon .....

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Dancer, ich werde das Bild dann in meine Galerie stellen,dann kannst du auch was sehen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Ahh jetzt ja , eine SEEROSE


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

*Koi-Klau*

Hallo,

seit neustem werden wertvollen Koi Decoder eingepflanzt, dann kann 
man die Herkunft einwandfrei feststellen.Das kann fast jeder Koi-Tierarzt 
machen.

In den letzeten zwei Jahren habe Koi-Diebstähle enorm zugenommen,
Aber nicht nur Koi werden gestohlen, sondern auch ganze Teiche.
Fische,Pflanzen,Technik und die Folie verschwinden.

Kleine Koi kann man im Keller wachsen lassen, und dann das nächst Jahr
verkloppen.Da werden oft wertvolle Koi zu preisen von Durchschnitts-Koi 
verkauft.


----------

